# Written/Verbal Warning - How Many?



## Joleen (24 Apr 2007)

Hi,

Wondering if anyone would know this. I am just wondering if there is something in the employment law stating that an employee must receive "2 verbal warnings and 1 written warning" or "1 verbal warning and 1 written warning" before being dismissed. 

I have tried looking at the [broken link removed] and the DTE website but cannot find anything concrete about warnings. The only info I found was "Employers are required by section 14(1) of the Unfair Dismissals Act, 1977 to give a notice in writing to each employee setting out the procedure which the employer will observe before dismissing the employee. This must be given not later than 28 days after entering into a contract of employment. See also the separate section on dismissals." What happens if there is no contract with the employee? 

Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Seagull (25 Apr 2007)

I think it depends on how your contract is written. Some offences are grounds for summary dismissal.


----------



## shipibo (25 Apr 2007)

Employer can give written warning directly, you need to appeal this within 7 days in writing, .I.E I will be appealing warning given on dd/mm/yyyy ...

No particular format, as seagull says you could get fired if offence is bad enough , deck the boss, poison the tea etc ....

If internal appeal is unsuccessful, you can go to LRC / Labour Court..


----------

